# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Cho thuê căn hộ số P1307 - Chung cư Him Lam Thạch Bàn 2

## Vibe89

Do chuyển công tác nên mình muốn cho thuê căn hộ P1307 - Chung cư Him Lam Thạch Bàn 2 cách Aeon Mall 800m, gần chợ, trường học, rất thuận tiện đi lại.
Mình mới nhận nhà được khoảng 2 tháng nên nhà còn rất mới.

Nhà có 2 phòng ngủ, 1 phòng khách, 1 phòng bếp, 1 phòng vệ sinh và 1 phòng tắm; đã có sẵn bếp ga (sử dụng hệ thống ga tổng của chung cư nên rất an toàn, không cần mua ga ngoài. Mình đã lắp bình nóng lạnh nên có thể về ở ngay. Điện nước theo giá nhà nước nên rất rẻ.
Ưu tiên hộ gia đình và những người đã đi làm thuê (ở 6 tháng trở lên)
Giá thuê là 5tr/tháng, thanh toán 3 tháng/lần, đặt cọc 1 tháng.
Liên hệ thuê nhà với mình qua số 0944883188
Xem chi tiết tại: http://phongtot.vn/chung-cu-can-ho/c...am-thach-ban-2

----------

